# Quick Answer Please



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

I have one tire off at the moment, and I am trying to take off the brake drum. Do you have to undo the nut that holds the bearings in place to take off the drum? Or should it slide off with a little coaxing. When I pull out my emerg. brake cable, shouldn't all the tires lock up? They are not! I will be checking for replies soon, and any help would be appreciated.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

When the pin is pulled from the "breakaway switch", the wheels should lock up, IF you have a charged battery installed. I don't have an answer for the brake drums though.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, like Tim said, make sure the battery is charged and hooked up. The wheels will spin a bit before they lock up.

You do have to remove the nut that holds the bearings in to remove the hub. Your best bet will be to install new seals and a new cotter pin for the nut when you put it back together. I broke 3 of 4 cotter pins when I did mine. Once it's back together, adjust the brakes.

Post back if you have any more questions,

Mike


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

OK got it. Did you say the wheels have to be turning for the safety brakes to engage? When I pulled the pin out for the cable, I am not getting any brakes to go on. I should be able to hear them engage shouldn't I.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Check out this thread, and the link that Jolly provided. I looked at it when Jolly posted it, and there seemed to be a good bit of info on the brakes, as well as a description of operation.

Tim

DIY Rv Repair


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

When I checked my break away, I had one side up in the air, pulled the pin and had to spin a wheel to get the brakes to engage. After the wheel rotated a bit, the brakes locked up and started to hum.

Mike


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks Mike. I will have to try that tomorrow, since I have already put all the tools and jack away. I will let you know how I make out.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

If I remember correctly, it takes the wheel moving somewhat to engage the magnets, which force the shoes against the drum.

Tim


----------

